
Egypt says village found in Nile Delta predated pharaohs - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-09-egypt-village-nile-delta-predated.html
======
idoubtit
From where I stand, there is nothing ground-breaking in this announcement.
Many sites older than the Pharaoh dynasties (circa 3100 BC) are known in Lower
and Upper Egypt (and in many places from Middle East and Iran to Turkey).

According to Wikipedia[^1], the archaeological finds show that Neolithic
settlements of the Maadi culture appeared around 5000 BC in the Nile delta.

[^1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prehistoric_Egypt#Neolithic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prehistoric_Egypt#Neolithic)

------
bradleysmith
a spot on this from a blog that covers Egypt archeological finds:
[http://luxortimesmagazine.blogspot.com/2018/09/5000-year-
old...](http://luxortimesmagazine.blogspot.com/2018/09/5000-year-old-
neolithic-village.html)

Egypt Ministry of Antiquities facebook post on the announcement:
[https://www.facebook.com/moantiquities/photos/a.172235502822...](https://www.facebook.com/moantiquities/photos/a.172235502822108/1935382743174033/)

